# Few things that may help......



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

I am looking to buy a GT-R (r35) very soon.
I decided to look into the insurance first, to make sure it wasn't going to be silly prices.
I looked on here and saw that quite a few members had gone with Admiral so I went online and filled in the online quote thingy......as you may know, you can keep going back and changing things and then by clicking "re-calculate" it shows you the "new" price with the changes.

I found some things that amazed me really......

Ok here's my basic details.....

Gt-r 09plate with stage1 mods. - value-£35000
Based in Blackpool.
40yrs old
10yrs no claims (protected)
Garaged
4000miles per year
£350 voluntary excess

Quote was = £968


Now, I changed it to putting my wife on as named driver.....she only has 5yrs driving experience, and the quote emediatley dropped to £746 !!

Then (I don't know why I tried it lol), I changed from garaged over night to parking on the street and it dropped again to £717 !!

......pretty amazing I thought.

I then did a multi-car quote...

As above plus a Renault scenic 55plate doing 8000miles per year, both me and wife on both cars, (parked on the street lol) and got this.....

GT-R £548
Scenic. £398 (currently pay £340 with admiral - due in march)

Total. £946


So I just thought i would share this with you all, it might help get your quotes down a little in the future!!

.......right, now I gotta find me a nice GT-R !!!


D4RYL


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

I found that changing my policy to parking on the street saved me £150 overall. Parking on my drive or a locked garage just threw the prices up and up.

I can only imagine is parking a car on the street means it is harder for a theif to find your car if they broke into your house.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow £150!!!

Yes that's what I thought Teshi, and also may e that the potential thief has more chance to get disturbed while doing the naughty deed if it's on a public road.

I also forgot to mention that tweaking the mileage, and car value, only made a tenner or so difference.
And upping the voluntary excess to £500 from £350 only dropped the quote by £25!!

D4RYL


----------



## ultrawarden (Jan 22, 2013)

Man that's great! it kinda feels like free money doesn't it

I'm looking st the r35 just now as well and don't have anywhere safe to park i either so the street thing is good news:bawling:

I'm also insured with admiral and knocked £200 off by changing profession. I was a window cleaner ie guy who sat in car and pointed finger (family business long story) and since I've been doing some web design recently tried putting that in and it took the £200 off. Original quote was £1300 for 3 cars so not as big a saving as yours but still handy. 

Years ago I used to work for an insurance company and while its never clever to lie on an application form (material fact and all that!) a slight reinterpretation of what you do can make a huge difference, googling high risk insurance professions will set you on the right track 

Hope you find your car soon. I'm a few months away due to second child arriving but that won't stop me looking every spare minute I get


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

@ultrawarden

Glad my post may be of some help for you mate.....and hopefully a few others in the future too!!
interesting about the profession thing too......although for myself I'm pretty sure my quote will take some beating, or getting any lower!

.....I'm similar to you, looking every day to see if my perfect car comes along!! I'm ready to buy now though (kids grown up a little lol), but I'm still struggling to find what I want, maybe I am a bit pickie though lol.......

Daryl.


----------

